# holding baby ferrets?



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

How often should you hold your baby ferrets for? Is it little length of time but often or long lengths of time maybe once or twice a day?

Don`t want to do anything wrong that could make my little one nasty!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

we hold ours as much as possible, infact this lot of babies we got at the mo are very very gentle only had one really gently hold my finger but they are trying to find things out then but now older they dont even try with nibbles just sit there looking about or having a wiggle,


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

I would handle yours as much as possible, they don't all like being held though, they always seem to be wanting to be investigating and on the move


----------

